# Blinker beschweren



## Nailuj (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Boardis, ich wollte mal fragen wie man einen Blinker beschweren kann außer mit einem Sbirolino? bräuchte dringen antworten.


----------



## spin-paule (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker beschweren*

Hi,

beim Mepps Lusox gibt´s immer ein Vorschaltblei dazu... eignet sich auch für die Blinkerbeschwerung.
Manche Händler haben dieses Vorschaltblei auch einzeln im Programm.

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2091/lusoxbleimw6.th.jpg
Der Blinker/Spinner wird auf der Seite des Bleis eingehängt.

Gruß Paul


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker beschweren*

einfach mit blei ausgiesen oder ne schwere mutter auf die innenseite, dann geht das ab wie sonst was. musst dann auf passen das es die rute nicht zerlegt.


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker beschweren*

Hallo!

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit zwei Blinker des gleichen Typs/Größe
mittels Sprengring übereinander zu schalten. Steigert natürlich auch den Kostenfaktor.
Ich würde die Variate mit der Mutter vorziehen, kommt aber auch auf die Größe des Blinkers an...

Grüße JK


----------



## Nailuj (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker beschweren*

Ok danke werd ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker beschweren*

Nimm doch einfach gleich nen schwereres Modell, dann kannst Dir die Bastelei sparen.
Beim Ausgießen mit Blei kann man ne Menge verhunzen. Ne Mutter ist doch auch eher lästig als brauchbar. 
Das einzige, das etwas taugt, ist die Variante von JKC, die mit den zwei Blinkern mittels Sprengring verbunden.

Wenn es um Einholtiefe geht, dann kannst du auch ein Vorschaltblei nehmen (siehe weiter oben)


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker beschweren*

gibt es nicht auch knetblei, welches man nach bedarf an die rückseite des blinkers kleben kann? kann man sogar so modellieren, dass das teil noch gut läuft


----------



## fireline (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blinker beschweren*






ich hab mir ein selbst klebendes bleiband besorgt,des gibts in einem guten sportgeschäft,das blei braucht man um den tennisschläger kopflastiger zumachen,auf die gebrauchte grösse zuschneiden,folie abziehen und ankleben

mfg


----------

